# Boot problem with custom pc P5N-E sli asus!



## r3dshrapnel (Jan 22, 2008)

I just finished building my new custom pc, here are the specs:

Chieftec 750 watt turbo series
Asus P5N-E SLI
Geforce gainward bliss 8800gt X2
Intel Core 2 Duo E6850
OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 Platinum XTC Dual Channel 2GB (2x1024MB) KIT

I am still waiting for my hardisk and dvd rom to come in the post, so I used the hardisk and dvdrom from my old computer, and i don't know wich brand they are.

At any rate: my problem!

I start up the computer and I come to the bios menue screen, where it tells me to press DEL, TAB or ESC. I press DEl and TAB but nothing happens! I see a small flash of the lights on my keyboard when I first start up the PC, but it won't react after that. The keyboard is not USB, its the other type. I tried another keyboard of the same type, and then a wireless usb board and noen of them worked. Then I unplugged each of my ram chips individualy and then one of my graphics cards. (after cahgning the dual/single video card chip) And the keyboard will still not work.

Help?!?!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try a cmos reset


----------



## r3dshrapnel (Jan 22, 2008)

dai said:


> try a cmos reset


Thanks for the reply, but I have no idea what that is.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

turn off the computer
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pins 2 and 3 and then back topins 1 and 2
reinsert the battery
put the side back on
replug in the power lead
boot up the computer


----------



## r3dshrapnel (Jan 22, 2008)

I know no more (yet) than the fact that that got me into bios setup. You are my god.ray:


----------



## r3dshrapnel (Jan 22, 2008)

Is it normal for it to use 8+ minutes on entering the setup?


----------



## r3dshrapnel (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok, its now been about 30 minutes.

Help please?!


----------



## r3dshrapnel (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok, I tried enterig boot setup, and some other menues, and they also took insane amounts of time. Any suggestions? Should i cmos reset again?


----------



## r3dshrapnel (Jan 22, 2008)

Still not working.... I have practially the same problem as the topic "PC Hangs on BIOS Screen " and yet, no replies....


----------



## r3dshrapnel (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok, well i FINALLY got into bios setup... but I couldn't cahnge any of the settings, it wouldn't react to me typing on the keyboard. I turned the computer off for the night.


----------



## r3dshrapnel (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry for posting like 5 times in a row, but I have no idea what is wrong with d I despretly want to fix it.

As mentioned, they keyboard won't react and it takes ges to get into bios setup.

Can anyone help?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

disconnect the drives and see if it posts normally and allows you to make changes


----------



## r3dshrapnel (Jan 22, 2008)

You meant the hardisc and dvdrom right?

I disconnected them and no result, I could not use my ps/2 keyboard. However,my computer is at least getting into the bios setup now. (it was when they were plugged in aswell, the CMOS reset seemed to alow me to get into the setup, but the ps/2 keyboard still won't react)


----------



## r3dshrapnel (Jan 22, 2008)

I will just note that I can buy a different motherboard, but I really want to fix the one I have now. Seriously, I thought this was one of the best tech support forums, I am practically talking with myself here....


----------



## r3dshrapnel (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok, by holding down TAB to view my POST mesage I get this warning: 

"Warning!! USB device over current detected!!
Please remove over-curret USB device!!!
system will shutdown in 15 seconds!!!"

What does this mean? is the USB device my ps/2 keyboard, cause thats the only thing plugged in apart from my screen. Have I configured the PSU incorrectly or is my PSU giving out too much energy or what?

PLEASE can someone reply, I am desprate for help and I really really want to get my PC working.... PLEASE!


----------



## r3dshrapnel (Jan 22, 2008)

sigh.... *bump*


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if the keyboard is the only thing plugged in it may be faulty
check pnp is enabled in the bios and usb on boot


----------



## r3dshrapnel (Jan 22, 2008)

I have tried 3 keyboards and they have all worked prior to me using them with the new PC.

I cannot check anyting in BIOS, since I cannot navigate without a keyboard.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

was one of the a serial connection


----------



## r3dshrapnel (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm sorry, what was one of wich connection? Thanks for the help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you will see the different connectors listed here
http://www.msprojectstart.org/connections.htm


----------



## r3dshrapnel (Jan 22, 2008)

Can I get a hold of a ps/2 to a serial adaptor? Does my P5N-e SLI motherboard support a serial?

http://www.surcouf.com/images/editorial/clubic/00412258'.jpg


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have all the k/b you have tried have the same connection
http://www.pcconnection.com/IPA/Sho...004&oext=1038A&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=5818004
http://www.pcconnection.com/IPA/Sho...309&oext=1038A&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=5342309


----------



## r3dshrapnel (Jan 22, 2008)

two of tem where ps/2 and one was a wireless USB. It did react to the USB wireless one, since it gave me the "over current" warning.

Shall I try to get ahold of a ps/2 to usb adaptor? will that work?

My motherboard does not support serial.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if it does'nt i would suspect the m/b


----------



## r3dshrapnel (Jan 22, 2008)

A friend of mine has one of those adaptors, I will borrow it from him after school tomorow and post here as to how it goes.

Thanks a load for the help!


----------



## r3dshrapnel (Jan 22, 2008)

Nope, it won't work, I guess I will have to return it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

let us know how you get on with it


----------

